
The Quantum Suicide Experiment - jatsign
https://medium.com/moments-of-passion/the-quantum-suicide-experiment-db0b39bd4d98
======
basicplus2
The thought that splits could only occur at "important" junctures in our
insignificant lives is ridiculous and absurd.

Therefore if such things were to occur they would have to be happening at
every infinitely small moment of time for every particle and therefore there
would be infinite alternate universe's in fact more universe's than the
collection of all types of infinity

